# Canada’s high standard of living could be under threat



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada is a popular destination for expats from around the world and promotes itself as having one of the best standards of living but that may be under threat according to a new report. The country has weathered the global economic crisis comparatively well but will have to become more productive to sustain its high [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada’s high standard of living could be under threat...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

